# Agility Goals



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

We were asked to come up with 2 goals for this summers agility practises. 

Here are my 2
1. Reading courses better by
-breaking it down into managable sections
-learning to recognize patterns and learning their names
ie serpentines, threadles, 180s etc

2. Staying connected with my dog
-coming out of tunnels
-when changing direction

What are some of the goals others would make if given the same assignment?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

That's easy:

1) Training better jumps. Kit loves to run, and will run right around a jump that I've clearly indicated, just cause it's easier to run around it than collect and actually take it. In other words, she sees no value in jumps. I need to work on her drive for jumps, mainly by rewarding them in the same way that I've rewarded everything else (weaves, contacts, etc.). We've moved back to 16" jumps until the problem is fixed, cause she doesn't have as much of a problem taking them (requires less collection).

2) Training better weaves. Somehow, despite my best efforts, Kit has developed a good side and a bad side. She weaves great when I'm on her right, but not so well when I'm on her left. Doesn't make a bit of sense to me, but it's something to work on anyway. I'd really like to try the 2x2 method.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

I am training my newest agility dog, Karma with the 2x2 method. We are on week 2 of a 10 week class. Right now we are just working the arc. ie entries to 2 poles. I am also training Fraggle at the same time with the 2x2s even though he has been weaving 12 poles for 2 years now. He was channel trained and now that most people are using the 2x2 method the courses are having harder and harder entries now where you can't just line your dog up and send them. We lost a Standard run in our last trial by .08 seconds because I was fiddling trying to line Fraggle up so he could find his entry to the weaves


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kim
(1) Weave fluency. They are solid (any angel, any cross, etc.) til she stresses then that's the first to go.
(2) Teeter confidence. Because when the intro was bad and you have an unforgiving dog, you are never totally home free.

Web
(1) Play around with running contacts since he's not trialing anyway
(2) Enthusiasm and desire no matter the setting...Build agility value.

Mira
(1) Contact understanding, now that I finished my practice plank
(2) Building general teamwork and understanding. She's a baby dog so ever more emphasis on ultrafun and setting her up for success w/ some planned failures.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

1. Rear crosses
2. Sending her out to obstacles


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Need to practice sending Remmy to the weave poles from a distance.
Need him to learn the difference between tunnel & dog walk as so many of his classes have both entries alongside each other. I know it is mostly me not giving two different signals, just expecting him to take the right one by naming it.
Need to teach Kiska the weaves and A-frame, she does the rest of the obstacles.


----------



## CareBearStare (Dec 19, 2009)

Well that's simple, my only goal with Pig is to start working on her foundation. I found a place that seems to offer exactly what we would need. They have three different class levels that focus entirely on foundation work before equipment is even introduced. So our Summer will mainly be spent building confidence and drive while teaching self-control and body awareness.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

We don't train half as much as we should actually in Hawk's first show he had never been on a dog walk or a frame and still got a leg in standard at least he knew the touch from the teeter. but we plan on finishing his novice titles this year and starting(maybe finishing) his open


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

My only goal is to finish the "accuracy before speed" stuff. Tag is FAST. But when he collects, he slows himself down way too much. I want to do this carefully, because I want him to collect and think, but I don't want him to stop and start mentally calculating where he needs to be.

Our biggest weave cheat is he knows "weave" means "stay on my side to enter". "Go weave" means "wrap that first pole". It seems kind of stupid. I'd like to drop that.

I'd also like to tune up my handling, which has nothing to do with him. I'd like to try more interesting variations/placements of front and rear crosses and see what works best for us as a team. 

I also need to stop shouting "sh!t!!!" every time I mess up xD


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I'd also like to tune up my handling, which has nothing to do with him. I'd like to try more interesting variations/placements of front and rear crosses and see what works best for us as a team.
> 
> I also need to stop shouting "sh!t!!!" every time I mess up xD


Ditto and Ditto. LOL


----------



## Dekka (Mar 20, 2010)

If I get time this summer..

Bounce and I need to work on her weaves and her willingess to leave me. She wants to pace me around a course, and she should be a fast dog.
Kat needs to learn to weave and gain teeter confidence and start running courses.
Dekka needs to remember loads of things, like how when I say weave you don't turn and sass back and then do it. That contacts are not optional at trials.
Kaiden doesn't really need anything in specific. It would be fun to enter a trial or two and finnish up a couple of master games titles.


----------



## StevieM (Jun 26, 2011)

1. Learning to trust my dog!
2. Go through Susan Salo's Foundation Jumping DVD with my dog. I want complete fluency & ease in his jumping.
Stevie


----------

